# danabol



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

im 19 6ft 1 an wiegh just over 9 stone. i dont stop eating and have tryed many supplements to gain weight. after researching i decided to buy danabol (blue hearts). anyone got any advice thanx


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Dont do them...too young.


----------



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

wat do u reccomend


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bluebird said:


> i dont stop eating and have tryed many supplements to gain weight.


can you write down your diet i am interested because if you "Don't stop eating" and you cannot gain weight then D/bol will do nothing for you as with any steroid you need calories to gain weight but if you "don't stop eating" then i don't see how you can gain weight??

what i think is your problem is that you are eating the wrong foods you are eating empty calories i have come up against this many times with guys and a simple adjustment to diet is all that is needed...

you have not mentioned how long you have been training for??


----------



## crombie (Sep 25, 2007)

lad u gonna have to put ur diet on here and also ur trainin regime. at nine stone im surprised the wind dont blow u over.

u got to get ur diet right 1st and foremost. i dont necessarily agree that u should only start usin steroids once ur diet is right, i think that u can run both in tandem.

but not only do u have to educate urself on steroid use u need to educate urself on ur diet and trainin


----------



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

i have been training for about 3 months but have tryed to put weight on since i was 15. my doctor was also concerned about my wieght an prescribed me anabolic steroids which had no effect.

break fast

4 eggs

3 toast

breakfast bar

supplement called fortosip

then i eat junk to snack b4 lunch

lunch

pasta loats tuna an jacket patato

dinner

chicken or fresh fish

wit pasta or patato

or brown rice

then snack on junk

thanx


----------



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

i have also tryed a supplement called mamouth 2500 which ahd no effect


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

bluebird said:


> i have been training for about 3 months but have tryed to put weight on since i was 15. my doctor was also concerned about my wieght an prescribed me anabolic steroids which had no effect.
> 
> break fast
> 
> ...


Well there you go. Youve been training for 3 months and you want to start AAS. Your diet is no good mate. What do you class as junk? Your eating far too little.

Heres a simple diet to get you started:

Meal 1: 0800

Porridge

Protein shake

orange juice

Meal 2: 1000

Meal replacement like True mass

Meal 3: 1200

Tuna pasta

Banana

Apple

Meal 4: 1400

6 egg whites 3 yolks

4 slices wholemeal toast

Meal 5: 1600

True mass

Meal 6: 1800

Tuna

Jacket potato

orange

Meal 7: 2000

Chicken sandwich

Meal 8: 2200

Cottage cheese

milk

Now this is the most basic diet and is far from perfect but it gives you a basic idea for someone at your weight. If it doesnt work then you need to eat more.

Whats your training programme like?


----------



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

alrite thanx mate il give that ago cheers.

to b honest havnt relly got one i just go every other day.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Well you need to get that in check aswell. Steroids do not do miracles! They will only work if your diet and training is in check. The longer you train naturally the bigger you will get if you decide to use steroids!


----------



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

yea im guna make one nw an a diet plan thanx for ur help mate. have u hear of a supplement called fortisip an is it any good thanx agen


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Never heard of them get something with alot of calories like ON's Serious Mass its like 1200 cals in one serving but work your way upto that i know people that have been sick of it. Good luck and dont touch the gear for many more years.


----------



## Benito (Jan 3, 2008)

Did your doctor check your thyroid function?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what steroid did your Doc prescribe?

i thought you said you dont stop eating?? that diet is crap to be fair mate and 3months in the gym is no where near long enough to even consider steroids


----------



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

RESTANDOL but they perscribed my muva steroids to she had injections tho. no havent checked my thyroid but muva has had lots of tests coz she cant put on weight either thanx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are not eating enough calories it is really that simple....


----------



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

alrite thanx mate il give a good diet ago thanx for ur help


----------



## Benito (Jan 3, 2008)

Of-course Pscarb is right and whatever happens you will need to get more good food down your neck to acheive your goals. However it can be worthwhile getting your doctor

to look at that if for no other reason than to rule it out. It can't do any harm. I've known

a couple of people with an over active thyroid and it doesn't sound much fun.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

We all know he's gonna go ahead and run the dbol anyway tbh


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You don't eat enough!

These protein sources should be part of you daily diet *every* day, yes *every!.*

Eat eggs, salmon, mackrel, any fish. rele, Eat beef, lamb, liver.

Milk a pint of full fat is 600 kcals.

Cheese, all dairy is good as long as full fat.

You need to get good fat sources in your diet like evoi in a shake and all ways fry with butter its a lot healthier than veg oil or evoi (to cook with)

Carbs, get some oats off here http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/carbohydrates/ultra-fine-scottish-oats/ as they are stupidly cheap good food, have 100g with 30 whey again a good 500 kcals.

D00d start eating big and you will get bigger.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Five-O said:


> We all know he's gonna go ahead and run the dbol anyway tbh


Why is he running DBol if his doc has put him on Restandol + an injectable...?

I'd love to know the name of his doctor - £6.25 per month for gear...? Theres money to be made there...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Why is he running DBol if his doc has put him on Restandol + an injectable...?
> 
> I'd love to know the name of his doctor - £6.25 per month for gear...? Theres money to be made there...


lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

There has to be something medically wrong here.

That's crazy thin.

Eating better will help him but whatever is underlying needs sorting too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

6ft1 and 9 stone? :S

im 6ft and 15.5 and i think im skinny lol

dont be scared of high calorie food like mcdonalds, kfc etc, on top of the basics tuna, chicken


----------



## bluebird (Jan 29, 2008)

dtas all i eat lol kfc mcdonalds kebabas an i get i a gd fresh cookd meal every day no micro rubbish or anything lol

thanx for ur comments


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

bluebird said:


> dtas all i eat lol kfc mcdonalds kebabas an i get i a gd fresh cookd meal every day no micro rubbish or anything lol
> 
> thanx for ur comments


So you get a good fresh cooked meal every day. Well you should be getting atleast 6 of them a day!


----------



## Tony1436114491 (Mar 9, 2004)

Bluebird, I suggest you try to read up on basic nutrition and maybe invest in some good cook books. The guys here are right and give good advice. Remember its not only about calories you need to eat nutrient rich foods to (think fruit and veg). I spent years training and eating a high calorie diet but only put on real weight once I started to eat quality food instead of just focusing on quantity. Remember your body will need vitamins and minerals or your natural hormonal levels are going to be affected. A good example is that lacking enough zinc will reduce your test. And its always better to source from food not tablets. :lift:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

you ever got your doctor to check your thyroid as alot of problems like loss of muscle mass and being in a general catabolic state could be due to over production of thyroxine. would be a good idea to get this checked out


----------



## syler007 (Dec 24, 2008)

i am looking for somewhere to buy danabol safely over the internet, and the real stuff cous sometimes people have been gettind the wrong stuff.... can ne1 help??

thanks


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello bluebird

I'm turning 25 soon and I'm just thinking about turning to the darkside. If your only 19 then IMO should wait until at least 21. You will still grow significantly between now and your early twenties. The fact is I weigh over 4 stone heavier now then when I was 19 and all that gain is for keeps.

Peace


----------

